# ASK Platinum - inquiry - novice



## CubaTravelExpert (Mar 4, 2016)

Background - 12 WEEKS of TS per year for about 40 years of timeshare. Utilized II for a couple years. RCI for all years. 

Current- down to 2 WEEKS of timeshare. 
Red Weeks. 2 bed/2 bath / Sleep 10.
2017 not yet RCI space-banked. 

Have already deposited previous units into RCI space-bank with related TPUs available as exchange currency. 

What can you do for me?
What does it cost?
How easy is it?

Thanks.


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 16, 2016)

I see you seem to be searching for other exchange companies.
It sounds like you are an expert timesharer, having been involved so long.
Each exchange company has its pros ( and cons... Mainly that the smaller ones have smaller inventories) but we have been more satisfied with them than RCI or II.

I love working with Platinum interchange.  The biggest plus is their great personal service.  On-going searches give you what you are interested in, and I suggest you read their website for all the procedures they have. Then you can call to get more answers.

The best thing to do is to join ( it's FREE and easy) and then view their inventory to see what places they normally have available although anything might turn up as owners deposit.  They do manage resorts with Tricom.
   We go to Hawaii every year with them and Los Tules in PV is our favorite property there. Right now we are in Laguna Beach at the property they have there and it is Fabulous!!!  Laguna shores.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2016)

Platinum has a transparent website - just join for free, log in, and browse.

When you are considering the small independent exchange companies, you want to compare them to the other independents - not RCI and II.

RCI and II are _contractually affiliated_ with the prime hotel related systems like Starwood, Hilton, Hyatt, Marriott, and Disney.  That means that those systems do bulk space banking _exclusively_ with II and RCI - not the small independents.

The independent exchange companies are going to primarily receive deposits from the mid-range resorts.  Sometimes they have a regional niche. So you want to look at their inventory and see if they have resorts that interest you.


----------

